# algae ID and treatment



## Fluxus (Apr 1, 2010)

Hello,

I'm having some algae problems for about two months, I don't know exactly what to do, could you help me?, here are some pics:



















This is how the tank looks right now:










And here is some data:

volume: 30 litre
light: a 20w high output led
co2: pressurized 2/3 bps
ferts: I'm using kno3, kh2po4 and kcl to get this concentrations in ppm: N: 8.18 K: 7.48 P: 1.5 (I dose this every monday, wednesday and friday)
I also use flourish excel twice a week (tuesday and thursday) to get about 0.11ppm Fe concentration.
A 50% water change is done every sunday

Finally I have about 15/18 neon tetra and some snails.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Fluxus (Apr 1, 2010)

anybody?


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

That is beard algae. You can increase your CO2 levels or you can spot dose with flourish excel. Excel kills it off in a few days and is beneficial to plants. You have a nice tank.


----------



## Fluxus (Apr 1, 2010)

Thanks Zapins, I tried using glutaraldehide in other tank months ago but it didnt work. I think I have enough co2, my ph is 6.0 (tap water is 7.5)


----------

